# usb to s/pdif converter 4 channel



## bracurrie (May 26, 2011)

I am looking for a reasonably priced converter that will handle up to 192k sample rates and the ability to bus connect 4 output channels. I have a m2tech hiface but on my mac it shows the ability to process no more than 2 channels to the DAC. Could I just buy a second hiface? It may be a dumb question but several so called experts I have asked didn't know what I meant.
Seems like that you would need more than two for HT setups with 5.1 or higher speaker setups.
Just to complete the picture, I am using a four channel DAC that only accepts s/pdif driving a biamped two way speaker system. The mac is using Pure Music's active crossover feature as it has delay and phase control.
Any thoughts or suggestions would be helpful. Thanks ahead.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

bracurrie said:


> I am looking for a reasonably priced converter that will handle up to 192k sample rates and the ability to bus connect 4 output channels. I have a m2tech hiface but on my mac it shows the ability to process no more than 2 channels to the DAC. Could I just buy a second hiface? It may be a dumb question but several so called experts I have asked didn't know what I meant.
> Seems like that you would need more than two for HT setups with 5.1 or higher speaker setups.
> Just to complete the picture, I am using a four channel DAC that only accepts s/pdif driving a biamped two way speaker system. The mac is using Pure Music's active crossover feature as it has delay and phase control.
> Any thoughts or suggestions would be helpful. Thanks ahead.


Get a multichannel DAC that accepts USB: exaSound e18.
BTW, what 4channel DAC are you using now?


----------



## bracurrie (May 26, 2011)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Get a multichannel DAC that accepts USB: exaSound e18.
> BTW, what 4channel DAC are you using now?


Thanks for your thoughts.
I am contemplating using a Van Alstine vision DAC customised for four channel use. I have one of Frank's early DACs and its really nice. Currently I am using a Focusrite Safire 6usb with two ins and 4 outs. Its really a Pro audio piece of equipment and was very reasonably priced. 
I just heard from one manufacturer of USB to S/PDIF connverters and he maintains there is a limitation of USB 2.0 that only alows for two channels without compression.
I have read in more than several places that a sperate converter that runs async with low jitter specs coupled with a great DAC is better than a package DAC connected via USB.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

There are USB options coming down the pike and the "proof of concept" is a configuration that uses 3 Mytek DACs via a USB splitter.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

When using any S/PDIF output (which is what's mentioned in the thread's title, and would not involve a DAC), lossless audio is available only as two channels of PCM audio. It's a limitation of the S/PDIF specification, not of USB. If you use a digital S/PDIF (coax or optical) connection for multichannel audio, it can only provide a lossy Dolby or DTS implementation. 

To transmit lossless multichannel digital audio, you have to use an HDMI connection. The studios require that multichannel high-definition audio be encrypted, which S/PDIF can't do but HDMI can. Sony requires it when playing SACD discs, too, whether multichannel or stereo.

If a computer uses a multichannel DAC (i.e. analog outputs, whether via USB, PCI card or motherboard outputs), the computer has to provide any necessary bass management, and you can't use a receiver's room equalization software, either. Equalization software is available for computers but is rather expensive.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

bracurrie said:


> Thanks for your thoughts.
> I am contemplating using a Van Alstine vision DAC customised for four channel use.


I see nothing at all at AVA that has more than 2 channels.



> Currently I am using a Focusrite Safire 6usb with two ins and 4 outs. Its really a Pro audio piece of equipment and was very reasonably priced.


Still, a 2channel device.



> I just heard from one manufacturer of USB to S/PDIF connverters and he maintains there is a limitation of USB 2.0 that only alows for two channels without compression.


Patently untrue. I am now streaming 6channels of hi-rez PCM or DSD via USB 2.0.



> I have read in more than several places that a sperate converter that runs async with low jitter specs coupled with a great DAC is better than a package DAC connected via USB.


Perhaps but I do not know of a multichannel USB-to-S/PDIF device.


----------

